# Top ISPs agree to become copyright cops



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

"Some of the top ISPs, including Comcast, Cablevision, Verizon, and Time Warner Cable, have officially agreed to step up efforts to protect the rights of copyright owners, a move first reported last month by CNET."

Top ISPs agree to become copyright cops

Agree or disagree?


----------

